# Game 5: Detroit Pistons @ Trail Blazers



## Blazer Freak

Game 4: 
Detroit Pistons 
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers ​

*







@







*​
*Date: Friday, November 11th*
*Time:7:30 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: ESPN & FSN*
*Pistons' Last Game: Win*
*Blazer's Last Game: Win*
*Last Meeting This Season:N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​

_*VS.*_​

*Pistons' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Antonio McDyess*/*Carlos Arroyo*/*Maurice Evans*​*
Key Matchup:​*

















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Keep Ben off the boards and put Ruben on Hamilton. If we shut Hamilton down and force the rest of the team to beat us, I think we have a chance to win this game. I'm not saying were gonna win, just because we have won 2 staight, I just have a feeling these Blazers will come out hungry looking to take down a good team. 

*Team Report:*


> Don't get too excited about Portland's 2-2 start. The schedule broke nicely for the Trail Blazers, who scored back-to-back home victories over two of the East's weakest teams, Atlanta and New York. The Blazers showed determination after falling behind 49-39 at halftime against the Knicks Wednesday, outscoring Larry Brown's winless visitors 56-34 in the second half en route to a 95-83 victory.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazer Win*
*Prediction Record: 4-0*(W-L)


----------



## hasoos

I am going to watch the Pistons/Suns tonight and see how it goes. Hopefully Phoenix will run them out of the gym.


----------



## chromekilla

Where's Sergei?I hope that the Phoenix game goes into OT.


----------



## Nightfly

Zidane said:


> Where's Sergei?Were gonna have a tough time i hope phoneix makes em run and gives paul his for throwing gm 7 wcf 2000.


I'm not even going to try to figure out what that means.


----------



## Nightfly

Rematch of the 1990 NBA Finals!

Woooo!!!


----------



## kaydow

HearToTemptYou said:


> I'm not even going to try to figure out what that means.



Then you're a lot smarter than I am. I spent 5 minutes trying to thing of who "Paul" is?????


----------



## chromekilla

I asked why is Sergei not pictured,Paul is Paul Allen i made a joke about that.I said i hope that phoenix makes them run alot.I always thought that we lost the finals in 00 because Paul Alenn said to lose. I doubt it did happen i just always thought that.


----------



## barfo

Zidane said:


> I asked why is Sergei not pictured,Paul is Paul Allen i made a joke about that.I said i hope that phoenix makes them run alot.I always thought that we lost the finals in 00 because Paul Alenn said to lose. I doubt it did happen i just always thought that.


And that relates to Phoenix or Detroit how, exactly?

Just say "no" to drugs. Especially the big hairy ones that hum the theme from Deliverance.

barfo


----------



## chromekilla

At first i didn't see Sergie pictured but now he is.


----------



## zagsfan20

Zidane said:


> At first i didn't see Sergie pictured but now he is.


ohhhhhh gotcha...


----------



## Trader Ed

HearToTemptYou said:


> Rematch of the 1990 NBA Finals!
> 
> Woooo!!!


And I was there... in person.. watching.. stood the whole games... awesome!
darn guard corp of the Pistons...


----------



## hasoos

Well I watched that game last night, and it wasn't pretty. It was close at half time and then Detroit took command and never let them get close. Note that Hamilton was held to about 4 points at half time and then did much better in the second half, so if you can hold Hamilton down, you have a good chance to win. The question is, how long can you do that?

My Keys to the game:

1. How effective will Prince be on Miles.
2. Will Zbo negate Rasheed?
3. Will Pryzbilla not get in foul trouble and match up with Ben?
4. Will any of the Blazers guards show up to play?
5. Will the Blazer bench show up to play?

Even if the starting unit does everything it can to stay close, my guess it is the bench that will actually do Portland in, Detroit is deep and talented, and Flip has them playing more up tempo basketball, which IMO makes them actually more dangerous then previous years.


----------



## mook

I think the thing that excites me most about this game is going to be watching Ben Wallace match up with Randolph. I remember past games when Big Ben just ate up Zach's offense like he was on a grade school playground. Now that Zach is really firing well from anywhere inside the arch, can he produce his 20 pt/11.5 reb stats? 

Also, Miles vs Prince is going to be fun to watch. This game won't even be close if Miles doesn't have a big game. 

I'm expecting serious pwnage by Detroit at pretty much ever other matchup.


----------



## gatorpops

Bilups will be the person we just can't deal with. 
Probably Wallace will have a good game as well. 

I sure hope Zack and Miles have a good game. If we can get a third scorer we have a chance. 

However we can just as easily get blown out. They just are just so good defensivly. A good showing would be exceptional for our "kids" I think.

gatorpops


----------



## tlong

We will have to shoot at least 47% or we will get blown out. Detroit's interior defense is just too good.


----------



## mgb

hasoos said:


> Even if the starting unit does everything it can to stay close, my guess it is the bench that will actually do Portland in, Detroit is deep and talented, and Flip has them playing more up tempo basketball, which IMO makes them actually more dangerous then previous years.


The bench is what hurts us every game. At least the first subs in. Why does Nate send so many in so quick? At least it seems like he does. Later it's more of a mix, but when he first brings players off the bench he might only bring two in but quickly after he'll bring in some more. I'd like to see a few starters in at all times. At least two.


----------



## kamego

tlong said:


> We will have to shoot at least 47% or we will get blown out. Detroit's interior defense is just too good.


Five Piston Wins -Other teams shooting percentages
Suns 47.7 % lost by 7
Kings 46.2% lost by 14
Raptors 41.6% lost by 23
Boston 39.5% lost by 1
Philly 43.4% lost by 20


----------



## chromekilla

This game is gonna be nice to watch my favorite team and player in one game.HEy mgb were u at the last Blazers game vs Ny.Im just wondering because i think i saw u in the crowd.Up by the banner ticker thing.


----------



## blazers2285

blazers win 94-90 We need to run the **** out of detroit in the second half. They will get tired. Stick the junkyard dog on hamilton to shut him down and use jack to guard billips if he posts up. I think we can win this game we just have to beleive we can. Detroit is coming in thinking they are going to get off easy if we give 100% me may be able to sneek one by. Think what that would do to the teams confidence. I think a main key is to get some offence from monia it dosent have to be a lot but six or eight points would be nice. Patterson is gonna have a much harder time driving to the hoop. We have to play inside out side and be carful not to get block. I believe we get block by our opponents more than any other team and thats not good. I hope we can pull one out. I am excited becasue this is the one of the only games i get to watch on tv. The others i listen to on the radio. Good luck blazers make us proud on espn please. It would make me more thanhappy to show those idiots what we can do


----------



## kamego

blazers2285 said:


> blazers win 94-90 We need to run the **** out of detroit in the second half. They will get tired. Stick the junkyard dog on hamilton to shut him down and use jack to guard billips if he posts up. I think we can win this game we just have to beleive we can. Detroit is coming in thinking they are going to get off easy if we give 100% me may be able to sneek one by. Think what that would do to the teams confidence. I think a main key is to get some offence from monia it dosent have to be a lot but six or eight points would be nice. Patterson is gonna have a much harder time driving to the hoop. We have to play inside out side and be carful not to get block. I believe we get block by our opponents more than any other team and thats not good. I hope we can pull one out. I am excited becasue this is the one of the only games i get to watch on tv. The others i listen to on the radio. Good luck blazers make us proud on espn please. It would make me more thanhappy to show *those idiots * what we can do


What idiots are you refering to, ESPN or Detroit? I didn't want to jump all over you if you were picking the right one of the two.

If Portland tries to outrun the Pistons, this will be ugly. The Suns tried it last night and lost by 7 at home.... I doubt Rip and Prince get tired because they had to run up and down the court twice in 2 days


----------



## blazers2285

kamego said:


> What idiots are you refering to, ESPN or Detroit? I didn't want to jump all over you if you were picking the right one of the two.
> 
> If Portland tries to outrun the Pistons, this will be ugly. The Suns tried it last night and lost by 7 at home.... I doubt Rip and Prince get tired because they had to run up and down the court twice in 2 days



I was reffering to ESPN and there overall hatred for the trailblazers. Yes and you our right detroit did run 
all over pheonix but maybe they will be a little bit tired tonight. I just think if they come in expecting an easy game we may supise them.


----------



## kamego

blazers2285 said:


> I was reffering to ESPN and there overall hatred for the trailblazers. Yes and you our right detroit did run
> all over pheonix but maybe they will be a little bit tired tonight. I just think if they come in expecting an easy game we may supise them.


When LB was running the team, you would have been very right expecting the Pistons to lay an egg. Just look at how badly they played against times like the Bobcats even at home. It will Flip's first test of a back to back game on the road. I could see the Pistons laying an egg but I doubt its because they have tired legs at game 6 of the season.


----------



## tlong

The problem Portland will have against Detroit is not in the backcourt, but rather in the frontcourt. The Pistons are big and deep. The Blazers have not done anything to address their need for additional size in the frontcourt and this will be exposed tonight.


----------



## BuckW4GM

kamego said:


> If Portland tries to outrun the Pistons, this will be ugly. The Suns tried it last night and lost by 7 at home.... I doubt Rip and Prince get tired because they had to run up and down the court twice in 2 days


That's the only way we can score against Detroit's defense. We won't beat Detroit at it, but scoring in the half court against Detroit will be even more difficult. I just want to see Outlaw and Viktor be activated for this game so that when get blown out, they can see some action.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Game time, folks....let's GET IT ON!


----------



## Chalupa

Nice start, Zach with the last second throw up and in.

Does anyone know if there was any change in the active list?


----------



## Pioneer10

Miles look bigger: looks like he put some weight finally on to that frame of his. His jumper looks much smoother as well


----------



## The Professional Fan

Bill Walton is extra special retarded tonight.

"The Blazers have a commanding 3 point lead...what are the Pistons going to do about it?"

A commanding 3 point lead? Is that not an oxy-moron? Or is Walton just a moron?


----------



## mgb

Zidane said:


> This game is gonna be nice to watch my favorite team and player in one game.HEy mgb were u at the last Blazers game vs Ny.Im just wondering because i think i saw u in the crowd.Up by the banner ticker thing.


Nope, wasn't me. Next game I'm going to is Nov 18 against GS. If my back improves that is.


----------



## chromekilla

Nice start by Z-bo and Miles.It's been a even game so far.


----------



## Chalupa

Bill Walton "Blazer's off to a commanding 3pt lead."

Wow awesome shooting by Zach and Miles. 

Looks like it's going to be a competitive game and I get it on TV. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb

Portland is playing great! Especially Zach and Miles, but how long can they keep it up? They'll have to play 48 mins for us to have a chance. Patterson jams over Wallace!!


----------



## mgb

Weak foul called.


----------



## Trader Ed

Am I dreaming all of this :jawdrop:

22-17 Portland

Telfair with 6 dimes


----------



## arenas809

Damn, I was expecting a 30 point victory by the Pistons.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Visitor here ...

Is THIS the team that some of you all have been complaining about? THEY LOOK AWESOME TONIGHT. This is the first time I've seen them, but WOW. Miles and Zach are putting on a show. Even Telfair, who I don't know much about looks good as your PG.

I am impressed ...


----------



## mgb

arenas809 said:


> Damn, I was expecting a 30 point victory by the Pistons.


Still early, but we are playing well.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Even if we don't win, we just saw What May Be... :cheers:


----------



## hasoos

Another nice predictable half court move by Ruben... :curse:


----------



## Chalupa

Walton - "I'm not ready to count the Pistons out of this game"

LOL it's a 5 pt game, wait now 3pt.


----------



## The Professional Fan

I may have to do a running commentary of Walton-isms. He's killing me tonight.

"I'm not ready to count the Pistons out of this game"

Score: 22-17 Blazers.

Hilarious. This guy has a serious flare for the dramatic. ROFL.


----------



## chromekilla

That foul on Bassy on the pick was not fair.I can't stand BW and the Espn cameras arent as good as fsn for this game so im watching on fsn.Nice game by both sides.


----------



## mgb

Dynasty Raider said:


> Visitor here ...
> 
> Is THIS the team that some of you all have been complaining about? THEY LOOK AWESOME TONIGHT. This is the first time I've seen them, but WOW. Miles and Zach are putting on a show. Even Telfair, who I don't know much about looks good as your PG.
> 
> I am impressed ...


There has been big question marks concerning Zach and Miles, but so far they certainly are silencing their critics.

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Chalupa said:


> Walton - "I'm not ready to count the Pistons out of this game"
> 
> LOL it's a 5 pt game, wait now 3pt.


Damn you beat me to it. Awesome. He's on fire tonight is he not? Ha!!


----------



## Chalupa

The Professional Fan said:


> Damn you beat me to it. Awesome. He's on fire tonight is he not? Ha!!


You got me on the first one.

Walton is great tonight.


----------



## mgb

BlazerCaravan said:


> Even if we don't win, we just saw What May Be... :cheers:


Very true, I think our future looks bright. Now if w can just make our FTs!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> Visitor here ...
> 
> Is THIS the team that some of you all have been complaining about? THEY LOOK AWESOME TONIGHT. This is the first time I've seen them, but WOW. Miles and Zach are putting on a show. Even Telfair, who I don't know much about looks good as your PG.
> 
> I am impressed ...



It's early. Blazers will lose. I just hope they keep it close.


----------



## mgb

Wow, Dixon made a shot! He is suppose to be streaky, be nice if he was on for once.


----------



## The Professional Fan

mgb said:


> Wow, Dixon made a shot! He is suppose to be streaky, be nice if he was on for once.


He actually took it to the rim. Looked nice. If that's what he needs to get warm, then we might be in for our first Dixon "sighting."


----------



## mgb

Was a nice play for that amount of time.


----------



## BIG Q

Incredible quarter!! Nice attempt at the end, if only it had been Ruben tipping it to Martel. Lotta game left to play though.


----------



## mgb

One quarter down and I'm very happy. Lets see how long the Blazers can keep it up.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I cant lie. I have been very impressed this game and suprisingly impressed at the season overall. The dismal preseason play made me worry about getting 15 wins. But this team is capable of getting 35-40 wins. Key word is capable.


----------



## mgb

Love the rebounding effort on both ends of the court so far.


----------



## The Professional Fan

mgb said:


> Was a nice play for that amount of time.



It was a better in bounds play than any run under Mo Cheeks.

mgb, by the way, I love your avatar. I'm a huge PF fan.


BOING!! Dixon hits a "J"


----------



## BIG Q

Dixon for threeeeee!!!


----------



## hasoos

THe PUNISHER! :banana: :banana:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Holy Schnikeys! :banana: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb

WOW, what a move! Go Miles!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Walton:

"The Pistons are in a world of hurt"

They're down 8 in the 2nd quarter.

I wouldn't call that "world"....maybe "county" or "state"

Ha!

Go Blazers!!


----------



## chromekilla

Are the jerseys with portland on the front for sale.I need to pick up a few of them.IF anyone knows please give me the link.


----------



## vadimivich

Darius Miles has been very impressive so far this year, maybe Nate is the coach that can finally get through to him (or maybe he's just growing up).


----------



## blazerboy30

Being in the Bay Area, this is the first Blazer game I have gotten to watch..........


THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! I'm having so much fun finally getting to see my Blazers play a game on TV!!


----------



## BlazerCaravan

You wanna talk about how valuable Nate is, look no further than how well he prepared this team for this game. I wish this game was only 24 minutes long!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Walton:

"The Blazers are torching one of the greatest defensive teams in the history of basketball"

I can't get enough of this guy. He's beyond funny.


----------



## The Professional Fan

BlazerCaravan said:


> You wanna talk about how valuable Nate is, look no further than how well he prepared this team for this game. I wish this game was only 24 minutes long!


Beyond that, the Sonics got blown out again tonight.


----------



## chromekilla

I wish it was too.Dumb foul down low nice block by Darius though its amazing Zilla has been out for a while and were beating them.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Great subs by Nate to get Dixon out right as he starts throwing the ball to bad areas.


----------



## mgb

Glad we got Telfair back in but we have loss some momentum.


----------



## vadimivich

10 assists from the two PG's so far (Telfair 6, Jack 4) ... there's really nothing that isn't going right so far.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Here come the Pistons....

It's going to happen. We know that. How will *WE* respond?

(giving A. Harvey some love)


----------



## mgb

The Professional Fan said:


> Beyond that, the Sonics got blown out again tonight.


By 41 no less! I wonder which team is better, Sonics or Blazers?


----------



## handclap problematic

The interesting and most telling part about this game will be how the Blazers react to Detroit pushes.
You know Detroit is going to get back into this... it will be very interesting to see how they can react to Detroit surge......

Prunetang


----------



## mgb

I love seeing Lucas on the sidelines.


----------



## chromekilla

Id have to say Blazers the record proves it.Nice jam by Big Ben.


----------



## BIG Q

mgb said:


> I love seeing Lucas on the sidelines.


Agreed, kinda makes you think everything will be OK!! (Think Dawkins)


----------



## Nocioni

Ben wallace 0 rebound


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Nocioni said:


> Ben wallace 0 rebound


Now THAT says a lot!!!!

WOW!!


----------



## mgb

Double figure lead! This late? Are you kidding me!?!?

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## mgb

Come on, Sheed, get after those refs!


----------



## BIG Q

Z-bo draws the offensive foul on Sheed!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Billups...wow. What a shot.


----------



## handclap problematic

Yeah, we lucked out with non-call on the Billups 3.........wow


Prunetang


----------



## mgb

48-41 Blazers at half!


----------



## Trader Ed

48 - 41 Blazers at the half :jawdrop:


----------



## BIG Q

Incredible half, where are the negative posters at?? I guess they will drop by at the end of the game to say "see, I told you so."


----------



## BlazerCaravan

I'm glad the first half ended with a mistake, and that we're only up 7 points. Nate will have some things to get after the team about, and they won't feel complacent, like they could have with a 10 point lead. Nate is a great motivator, and he has more ammo now. I'd think I'd rather have that than a bit more of a lead.


----------



## BIG Q

BlazerCaravan said:


> I'm glad the first half ended with a mistake, and that we're only up 7 points. Nate will have some things to get after the team about, and they won't feel complacent, like they could have with a 10 point lead. Nate is a great motivator, and he has more ammo now. I'd think I'd rather have that than a bit more of a lead.


Agreed, and I am sure Ruben is telling the young guns a thing or two also.


----------



## The Professional Fan

It's half time and I'm so damn proud of our Blazers. Win or lose, I now KNOW we're not the worst team in the NBA. I now KNOW every thing will be okay in Blazer land. 

And you know what? Regardless if we win or lose tonight:

I LOVE NATE MCMILLAN

He has brought so much to this team. It's so refreshing to watch these guys hustle. It's so nice to see our team run some successful in-bound plays. He has changed the face of this franchise 5 games into the regular season. Say what you want about Nash. If his legacy is ONLY hiring McMillan, than we owe him our respect and gratitude.


----------



## chromekilla

Yeh Sheed knew the croud wanted him to go after the refs but he stayed cool and ran down the court.Im suprised by the game so far very nice not the score i would have thought.I just oredered some jerseys with The punisher on them they look very nice.


----------



## mgb

The Professional Fan said:


> It's half time and I'm so damn proud of our Blazers. Win or lose, I now KNOW we're not the worst team in the NBA. I now KNOW every thing will be okay in Blazer land.
> 
> And you know what? Regardless if we win or lose tonight:
> 
> I LOVE NATE MCMILLAN
> 
> He has brought so much to this team. It's so refreshing to watch these guys hustle. It's so nice to see our team run some successful in-bound plays. He has changed the face of this franchise 5 games into the regular season. Say what you want about Nash. If his legacy is ONLY hiring McMillan, than we owe him our respect and gratitude.


Couldn't have said it better myself! Great post!


----------



## chromekilla

I wonder how Sonic's fans feel getting blown out and we got there coach.That was teh best move of the offseason getting Nate.137 the Wizards beat the Sonics thats crazy.


----------



## gambitnut

I can't believe we're up 48-41 at the half! I don't know if I'm more impressed with our shooting or our defense holding the Pistons to 41. Go Blazers!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Zidane said:


> I wonder how Sonic's fans feel getting blown out and we got there coach.That was teh best move of the offseason getting Nate.137 the Wizards beat the Sonics thats crazy.


The Wizards beat the Sonics by 137 pts? Amazing!!!


----------



## cpt.napalm

Another nice stat is 8 boards for Theo in 10 minutes.


----------



## mgb

Dang, some shots we should have made didn't go down and it's tied. Now lets see how we respond.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Tie game, folks. We knew this was coming. Can the Blazers respond again?

Billups is getting warm.


----------



## cpt.napalm

Doh! Tie game. Time to dig in boys.


----------



## chromekilla

137 points in one game is amazing to me.The Sonics had like 90 or 96 or something like that.It was an amazing game to me.


----------



## The Professional Fan

God, Detroit is so beastly.


----------



## vadimivich

Can't make mistakes like handing possessions away under your own basket and beat Detroit


----------



## gambitnut

I'm pretty happy with how we're responding to their run. We haven't folded.


----------



## The Professional Fan

[bridge into commercial....Max is strolling by the Garden]

"Mass transit in Portland - what could be better?" - Bill Walton

That is the funniest thing he's ever said. Awesome.


----------



## mgb

What a game! Man, I wish I was there! Zach is the man! No doubt though which PG I'd rather have on the floor. That's not a shot at Jack, but Telfair is better at least now.


----------



## gambitnut

The Professional Fan said:


> [bridge into commercial....Max is strolling by the Garden]
> 
> "Mass transit in Portland - what could be better?" - Bill Walton
> 
> That is the funniest thing he's ever said. Awesome.


Well MAX IS nice, but I can think of one or two things I like better.


----------



## Chalupa

Wow Randolph looks like a tough huskey Dirk Nowitzki. 

He's our best PF and SG.


----------



## mgb

****! ****! ****!


----------



## mgb

Ok, feeling better now. But man I would have loved to seen Webster 3 count!


----------



## MAS RipCity

I'm proud as hell of our boys tonight...i'd sure love to see a few martell 3's though.


----------



## mgb

Chalupa said:


> Wow Randolph looks like a tough huskey Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> He's our best PF and SG.


HAHAHA, aint that the truth?


----------



## MAS RipCity

damn,don't let this one slip out of hand,please make it go down to the wire.


----------



## mgb

Miles tried to do a little to much, but I'd rather have him do that then just go through the motions.

Great game!


----------



## myELFboy

I have enjoyed watching your team....after watching the Sonics.....laughable, laughable game....it's nice to watch a team with energy, effort, SMART PLAY, good coaching, things the Sonics were last year. It is nice to watch, against the undefeated PISTONS.....very impressive.


----------



## The Professional Fan

gambitnut said:


> Well MAX IS nice, but I can think of one or two things I like better.



Yeah, maybe one or two....

Hilarious.


----------



## handclap problematic

Alright.....who would have thought it would be a close game coming into the 4th quarter? Not I.
Anyways, it is time to see how our boys respond during crunch time. It looks as though Detroit has the momentum now, but we could get that back with some hustle and team play. The last part of the third was starting to break down into individual play.....Play as a team and we could pull this off.
Go Blazers.

Prunetang


----------



## BIG Q

Bassy should be coming in now.


----------



## mgb

myELFboy said:


> I have enjoyed watching your team....after watching the Sonics.....laughable, laughable game....it's nice to watch a team with energy, effort, SMART PLAY, good coaching, things the Sonics were last year. It is nice to watch, against the undefeated PISTONS.....very impressive.


Yea, and what's great is it's on national tv.


----------



## mgb

Bench has came through fairly well tonite. But yes, we need our starters back.


----------



## mgb

Wow, look at Dixon!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Dixon has entered the building


----------



## Nocioni

up by 1 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb

Ouch! Hope Zach isn't hurt.

If we score 20 and we hold Detroit to 16 I'll be right predicting the score.


----------



## BIG Q

Luckily that was not Zach's shooting elbow!


----------



## BIG Q

Nocioni said:


> up by 1 !!!!!!!!!


I have seen you lurking for quite a while, that is the best you have?


----------



## vadimivich

I don't like the fact that the Blazers big men don't reset the play if they get the ball in the blocks and don't have a good shot. Miles and Randolph seem to be forcing a lot of shots in the second half instead of kicking out to shooters (and maybe that's just a lack of confidence in Jack and Dixon/Webster to make shots, who knows).


----------



## handclap problematic

It looks like Detroit is starting to bring the defense.
Who is going to step up and bring the offense for us?
I think it is time to put Telfair back in and see if he can create some open shots for others..


----------



## barfo

Man, Nash sure looks smart now for making that trade before the game, getting rid of that useless Dixon and getting Juan! 

barfo


----------



## BIG Q

Prunetang said:


> It looks like Detroit is starting to bring the defense.
> Who is going to step up and bring the offense for us?
> I think it is time to put Telfair back in and see if he can create some open shots for others..


Agreed, Billups is taking it easy on D because nobody is forcing him to play it.


----------



## vadimivich

I think Jack is still in the game because #1 - he hasn't turned it over a single time yet, and #2 - he's doing a better job on defense against Billups.

Telfair certainly opens the offense up when he's on the court, I've been impressed watching him tonight (I didn't see him much last year).


----------



## handclap problematic

WOW!!!!! JACK just killed Billup's shot......damn


----------



## Chalupa

What a Block by Jack. :banana: :banana: 
Take that Billups


----------



## Nocioni

Bring back the wallaces


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Time to capitalize on the mistakes.


----------



## handclap problematic

Ouch...Disgusting posession......arghhh


----------



## BlazerCaravan

I said CAPITALIZE, not CRAPITALIZE!

You know what, I'm still proud of this effort.


----------



## mgb

BIG Q said:


> I have seen you lurking for quite a while, that is the best you have?


Remarks like that might keep him posting even less.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Sheed with the huge 3.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

The tough lineup is in -- Dixon out, Patterson in. Let's do this.


----------



## mgb

Big time late and bad call!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Where was the "O" foul on Miles? That was a HORRIBLE CALL!!!!! What the hell?!?!


----------



## BIG Q

Gettin jobbed bt the refs now. No respect for young teams!!


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Thank God for the time out -- Nate can talk them back down and get their heads back on. But man, Miles and Randolph must be tired.


----------



## handclap problematic

Yeah, MBG, that offensive foul on Miles was crap.....
Let's pull this out. WE can do it....haha

Prunetang


----------



## The Professional Fan

Man, Nate wants this game. He is so intense.


----------



## mgb

Whenever a Blazer looks like he's tunnel vision on scoring they triple team. Need to pass out sooner.


----------



## mgb

Miss FTs going to kill us!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Blazers need to make some "J's" right now. Too much in the paint. Too obvious. Must clear the "clog" in the lane. Pass the ball. Share. Shoot.


----------



## MAS RipCity

damn why we are so bad at ft's...oh well DEFENSE!


----------



## mgb

Pistons showing why they are undefeated.

Come on Blazers, you can do it!!


----------



## vadimivich

Billups is just eating Telfair for lunch at the moment, and the offense has deteriorated into "pass once and force a shot".


----------



## MAS RipCity

ugh.....it's slipping away.


----------



## handclap problematic

Well, I think Detroit is starting to seperate the men from the boys. I am still really impressed by the effort tonight though..

Prunetang


----------



## Samuel

What's up with the refs?


----------



## The Professional Fan

SHEEEEEEED!!!!

Nice shot.

Pistons showing their dominance now.


----------



## mgb

The Professional Fan said:


> Blazers need to make some "J's" right now. Too much in the paint. Too obvious. Must clear the "clog" in the lane. Pass the ball. Share. Shoot.


Ya, we are trying to do to much one on one.


----------



## MAS RipCity

please FT's JAUN!


----------



## mgb

Got to love Dixon tonite.


----------



## vadimivich

Nice play by Dixon.


----------



## mgb

Sheed sucks!


----------



## handclap problematic

Remeber the old Fox Sports Net commercials , "God is a Blazers Fan". Well, let's hope that was true.....'cause we need us a little miracle right about now.

Prunetang


----------



## MAS RipCity

we are literally a stud sg away from being a contender is sickening...o well hopefully Martell or Travis turns into that guy,because we need THAT guy.


----------



## mgb

I like what Dixon is doing, but why hasn't Monia been back in since the beginning of the game?


----------



## The Professional Fan

Sheed is such a solid player. He was not going to work out here, but it's nice to see him working out somewhere else. He gave us some good years. It was time to move on. 

But man - he is solid.


----------



## MAS RipCity

c'mon lets get a score on this possesion...WE NEED THIS ONE!


----------



## MAS RipCity

shoot the ****in 3 bassy! damnitt


----------



## mgb

I would have rather had Telfair take the three than see Theo shoot that far out.


----------



## vadimivich

Billups + Hamilton v. Telfair + Dixon is a horrible mismatch, unfortunately here at the end.

The Blazers badly need a big SG who can score (Webster?)


----------



## mgb

The Professional Fan said:


> Sheed is such a solid player. He was not going to work out here, but it's nice to see him working out somewhere else. He gave us some good years. It was time to move on.
> 
> But man - he is solid.


I respect what he can do 'when' he wants to.


----------



## BIG Q

It's come down to execution. Miles not calling a time out if he can't get the ball in, Bassy not shooting the three.


----------



## The Professional Fan

MAS RipCity said:


> shoot the ****in 3 bassy! damnitt


Yeah, that was TOO unselfish. Never dish to Ratliff from 15 when you have an open 3.


----------



## Trader Ed

I have not been able to watch consistantly

where is Monia?


----------



## Nocioni

A win here would be sweet ahihihihi


----------



## mgb

Yea! Come On Blazers!!


----------



## hasoos

Holey Crap this is going to be close! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Trader Ed

THEY DONT EVER SEEM TO GIVE UP

:allhail:


GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## BIG Q

Nocioni said:


> A win here would be sweet ahihihihi


Is this guy for real?


----------



## The Professional Fan

Holy Sh**!!!!!!!

Please!!!! I Want This Game!!!!


----------



## handclap problematic

This is IT!
The play we run coming out of the timeout is the game. Good luck to all.

Prunetang


----------



## vadimivich

Good Lord is Telfair fast ... yiyiyi


----------



## BIG Q

I say Juan should take the shot, he has earned it tonite.


----------



## BIG Q

He was fouled!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

FOUL...only 2, though...damn!

The Garden is rockin'!


----------



## mgb

BIG Q said:


> It's come down to execution. Miles not calling a time out if he can't get the ball in, Bassy not shooting the three.


True, he should have called the time out.

We can get it to 1!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

This has been a GREAT game. The best game I've seen in awhile.

Sounds like the old days in the Rose Garden. I'm writing this w/19.4 and the Blazers behind by 3 and with the ball. So, I will say ...

IF Detroit does win ... THEY EARNED IT AND WAS GIVEN A SCARE. 

Otherwise, if Portland wins ... the fans that desserted the team can come back. They are for real.

Dixon fouled and will shoot 2 .. they need three. 17.3 on the clock.

COME ON BLAZERS!!!!


----------



## mgb

What a game! Portland has been in every game except one so far and have a chance to go undefeated at home with three straight wins! WOW!


----------



## BIG Q

Quick steal attempt, then a quick foul. We have one T.O. left.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Javie is aching to screw the blazers....i hate him.


----------



## mgb

Justice!!


----------



## mgb

Why'd they take so long to foul?


----------



## mgb

This is going to be tough to say the least. Come on Blazers!


----------



## BIG Q

Why Zach???


----------



## irishfury

Hell of game guys....Your team is going to be good as you mature....


----------



## BlazerCaravan

From the sounds of it, the shot was right on, but ben Wallace got a piece of it. Zach does have a decent range, and maybe Zach "forgot" to pass to Dixon.


----------



## MAS RipCity

that was a mo cheeks play...zbo with the 3...c'mon? WHere was Webby? screw moral victories, I want the real thing. O well,at least we are making strides, we just didn't move the ball enough in the 2nd half. great game though,but damn please make the ft's. I am proud of em though,great job fellahs.


----------



## mgb

Wish Zach had taken the shot right off and wish we had tried to foul, never know they might have missed the FT.

Oh, well, I am very happy about the game. It's a bummer because we could have won this game but to even be in that place is amazing considering how bad the Blazers were suppose to be.


----------



## The Professional Fan

We should have fouled there. The last play didn't work out. That kind of sucked. 


Ah well. Back to the moral victories!


----------



## handclap problematic

Well....that was fun while it lasted....
I salute our coach and our players for putting in the effort tonight! Yes, our players made some mistakes, but they tried and tried and tried.....and that is all you can ask from a team. 
That was an exciting game.....and do you know what the most exciting part was?

When the crowd was too loud to hear the whistle. That is Blazers basketball.

Prunetang


----------



## wastro

Seriously, we gave a great team a run for their money. Portland didn't give up, they played hard and really showed that they have the potential. But young teams typically just don't win these close ones. Oh well - good game, though.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

WOW!!! The Blazers should have won that game.

Good nite y'all. That game was so good, that I forgot being in the same conference, I should have been pulling for Detroit.

Great game ... you'll get them in Detroit because your guys know how to play them.


----------



## chromekilla

BIG Q said:


> Why Zach???


d wins 84 81 nice game by baby blazers. nice stats by the blazers.


----------



## mgb

BIG Q said:


> Why Zach???


Because he's our best outside shooter. 

And because he was less likely to have someone all over him. I have no problem with that call.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Of note: If this game had been played in 1979 with the same teams, the Blazers win. :angel:


----------



## Blazer Freak

Remember guys, we are/were supposed to be one of the worst teams in the NBA. And we almost beat the only undefeated team in the NBA. We are definitely making strides as a team. So far this season, it's been tons of fun to watch the games.


----------



## mgb

Zidane said:


> d wins 84 81 nice game by baby blazers. nice stats by the blazers.


Well I got their score right, we just scored 7 less than my prediction.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

And it's not like the Pistons played bad, either. We just played damn well. Very well indeed. I'm proud of the effort (if not happy with the outcome).


----------



## handclap problematic

Why Zach?????? Well, it ended up being Zach because we couldn't get the inbounds pass in. Nate had certainly drawn up a play, but we had no timeouts to call......so in my opinion, Zach acted in a very smart manner. He saw that we couldn't get the ball in so he got himself open to at leat get a shot off rather than turn the ball over.... 

Prunetang


----------



## irishfury

BlazerCaravan said:


> And it's not like the Pistons played bad, either. We just played damn well. Very well indeed. I'm proud of the effort (if not happy with the outcome).


Your team took it too us tonight.....be proud of your team.....


----------



## wastro

We had one loss where we lost big, but look at our other two losses - one by 4 and tonight's game by 3. We're not getting blown out - we're staying competitve and at least staying in the games. Portland could have rolled over tonight, but it's fun to see them fighting and scrapping.

In the end, experience wins out over youth most of the time, but Portland's at least keeping their opponents honest.


----------



## The Professional Fan

BIG Q said:


> Why Zach???



I really don't think the play was set up for Zach. Detroit played solid "D" on the inbound. He was the only dude open.

Detroit is tough. There is a reason they've been in the Finals two straight years.....

Great effort from Portland. I'm happy with this team right now. 

Good night guys. It was fun.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

irishfury said:


> Your team took it too us tonight.....be proud of your team.....


I definitely am. This team just needs to learn how to win close games. Nate is a great coach and the team works hard.


----------



## mgb

BlazerCaravan said:


> And it's not like the Pistons played bad, either. We just played damn well. Very well indeed. I'm proud of the effort (if not happy with the outcome).


True. In the 4th the Pistons looked like they wanted to take over the game yet we still stuck with them. Great game!


----------



## wastro

Another thought ... I haven't been the biggest fan of Juan Dixon, but he was just magnificant tonight. 7-7 from the field and 6-7 from the free throw line. If only he could do it consistantly.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

It may just be how Juan starts his game... in both of his good games, he started with layups and free throws, then expanded to jumpers and more driving layups. In his bad games, he starts with jumpers, and keeps missing them. A *smart* coach will recognize this pattern, and draw a driving play for Dixon when he comes into the game, to get him started right.


----------



## chromekilla

I wonder if other teams consider us to be legit.This loss feels like a win!


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Player of the Game:*








*Juan Dixon*
19 points, 1 rebound, 6-6 FGM, 1-1 3FG, 6-7 FT in 18 minutes​
Late in the game he really kept us in it with the fast break 3 point play, foul in the corner and the other layup. Great game off the bench tonight, very efficient.


----------



## handclap problematic

"I wonder if other teams consider us to be legit.This loss feels like a win!"

I sure hope not...haha
We need every team to think we are a pushover...or a Glass Joe (from Mike Tyson's punch out).
If WE play a hustling team game every night we will have a good chance to win some games...

Prunetang


----------



## ryanjend22

Zidane said:


> I wonder if other teams consider us to be legit.This loss feels like a win!



^ you buggin man...it ws a great game to watch, i admit it. i was excited to see my team perform finally (and on national tv..)....BUT

that last possession encompassed our team right now, we dont know what were doing in pressure situations.

the last play was embarassing! :curse:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Yeah, that last play was horrible, what with Zach seeing Miles was in trouble, getting the pass from the best defensive team in the league and managing to get a shot off, only to be blocked by one of the game's elite shotblockers. Thoroughly embarassing.

Hell, it was impressive to get it inbounds!


----------



## HOWIE

barfo said:


> Man, Nash sure looks smart now for making that trade before the game, getting rid of that useless Dixon and getting Juan!
> 
> barfo


I didn't think that the trade could be anounced yet? Are you sure it was Dixon for Juan or Juan for Dixon? :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE

The Professional Fan said:


> Sheed is such a solid player. He was not going to work out here, but it's nice to see him working out somewhere else. He gave us some good years. It was time to move on.
> 
> But man - he is solid.


Sheed is an awesome player and IMO could be the best player in the NBA if he wanted to. He has size and his shot is so smooth, but I think that he is more comfortable playing second or third fiddle.....something that is an option for him in Detroit, where here in Portland they wanted and paid him to be the man.....something that was out of his comfort zone.

He is a awesome fit in Detroit and has a ring to prove it.


----------



## HOWIE

irishfury said:


> Hell of game guys....Your team is going to be good as you mature....


Yep, it's going to take time, but with outings like tonight one might think that the Blazers might be closer that expected. I was impressed they kept this game close and didn't fold........Nate has them going in the right direction.


----------



## Schilly

Just got home from the game...Awesome freaking awesome..2 key differences, 3 point shooting and mental errors.

Portland isn't IMO going to be a top NBA team, but teams are going to know that they are going to have to play when they come to Portland.


----------



## Dan

Schilly said:


> Just got home from the game...Awesome freaking awesome..2 key differences, 3 point shooting and mental errors.
> 
> Portland isn't IMO going to be a top NBA team, but teams are going to know that they are going to have to play when they come to Portland.


hm..interesting, I too just got home from the game. It was totally different from what I expected.

A lot more Sheed "fans" at the game. Dolts..


anyways, since I didn't see it, did the game actually make the announcers show some ounce of respect for the team? The two time EC champ, barely wins in Portland...a "young" team at that.

Like Schiller said, they lost because of 3 point shooting, and mental errors...and a little predictable offense at the end.

The play at the end with Billups..from my seat it looked like over and back. Was it?


----------



## myELFboy

mgb said:


> Yea, and what's great is it's on national tv.


yeah, that's why I'm watching; don't get Portland games in WA on FSN. Getting Sonics games is hard enough; they show them on the spanish channels in eastern WA....


----------



## mgb

> It left Randolph, who finished with 21 points and 10 rebounds after starting the game hitting his first five shots, cursing and kicking himself for hesitating before taking the final shot, allowing Ben Wallace to get close enough to barely touch his shot.
> 
> “I should have just shot it,” Randolph said. “I gave that game away. Man, I can’t believe it. Just shoot it Zach.”


That's exactly what I said, he should have shot it right off! But it was a excellent game and we are young and rebuilding so I expect we'll build on this.


----------



## mgb

Schilly said:


> Just got home from the game...Awesome freaking awesome..2 key differences, 3 point shooting and mental errors.
> 
> Portland isn't IMO going to be a top NBA team, but teams are going to know that they are going to have to play when they come to Portland.


FTs hurt them again too. They did better then past games but still missed to many.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

The announcers did show us some respect and commented that we were playing the Pistons quite well.

This is the start of something great, guys and gals. I can feel it.


----------



## alext42083

Just got back from the game too.. I'm very pleased with the effort this team is giving, which is evident because of Nate. Blazers played some good defense, and I'm glad they didn't give up at the end, down 7 with a minute and a half to go, while several thousand fans headed to the exits, which I think is terrible..
Juan played well, helps when your first couple shots go in and you play with some confidence.
Ruben had too many turnovers at inopportune times in traffic. Darius and Zach played really well the first 3 quarters. But again... the problem of who to go to down the stretch of ball games hurt, but overall, I'm happy with how the team is playing.

And another thing... the Blazers in-game entertainment in between timeouts stinks... wish they could find a way to get fans into "the game" in the second half. I could do without those stupid T-shirts giveaways or Blaze dunking off trampolines.. Very lame.


----------



## Schilly

alext42083 said:


> And another thing... the Blazers in-game entertainment in between timeouts stinks... wish they could find a way to get fans into "the game" in the second half. I could do without those stupid T-shirts giveaways or Blaze dunking off trampolines.. Very lame.


WElcome to the club...I think it not only detracts, but distracts from the experience, personally.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Schilly said:


> WElcome to the club...I think it not only detracts, but distracts from the experience, personally.


Those are pretty crappy tees, too. After having a friend snatch one and seeing that it had a Wells Fargo logo on it (or something to that effect) I stopped caring about the dumb shirts.


----------



## Dan

SheedSoNasty said:


> Those are pretty crappy tees, too. After having a friend snatch one and seeing that it had a Wells Fargo logo on it (or something to that effect) I stopped caring about the dumb shirts.


I got myself (with the help of schiller) 2, count em, 2 free shirts from concordia college of small engine repair and welding.


----------



## alext42083

Schilly said:


> WElcome to the club...I think it not only detracts, but distracts from the experience, personally.


Detracts, distracts, annoying... I agree it takes away from the experience. I don't necessarily mind the blindfold free throw shooting, or games like that in the first half, but with six minutes left or so, and then you have Jr Blazer dancers coming out, it just kills the crowd.
Sorry to complain, but going to games these past couple of seasons, it's just so bad and seems like it gets worse. I wonder how it is in different arenas..

Anyway, good effort Blazers.


----------



## zagsfan20

tlong said:


> The problem Portland will have against Detroit is not in the backcourt, but rather in the frontcourt. The Pistons are big and deep. *The Blazers have not done anything to address their need for additional size in the frontcourt and this will be exposed tonight.*


Well you thought wrong.....Sure the Blazers lost the game, but it definitely wasn't because of anything the frontcourt did......The Blazers out rebounded them 43-30....and the Pistons are one of (if not the) best rebounding teams in the league....


----------



## hasoos

I am very proud of the Blazers play last night, even though they fell short hats off to them.

I think Nate has already improved the team, and if you look at what is happening in Seattle right now, I think Nate may have been a really important part of that team, and we may be really fortunate to have him here. 

The 4th quarter, where the bolts started coming a bit loose, was expected, young teams have a hard time in the close games because they do not have a lot of experience in those situations. 

Now the last thing I am wondering, after seeing the results from the road games and home games, is Portland that much better of a home team then road team, or is this just improvement under Nate as they get better from game to game? 

I think it was pretty cool that the half time crew was talking about how if the Blazers play this well and hard every night, they will be in the playoffs, but I try not to get my hopes too high.


----------



## hasoos

I was just going through the box score. Theo Ratliff with 14 rebounds. I wonder what Nate has been putting in Theo's food!


----------



## Trader Ed

See the boxscore 

we outrebounded them 43-30 (I thought we would of gotten hammered)

we shot 49.2% from 2FG 

20% from 3FG (room for improvement)

69.6% fro FT (still my concern, but not bad)

and 16 TO... (still not bad, but room for improvement)



Good game guys.. awesome effort :woot:



Monia only 5 minutes??? did he get hurt? I was hoping he would be in the final play

That did loook like the Theo of spring 2004


----------



## Ed O

Good effort. An incredible shooting night from Dixon and a good game from Zach and Darius. Everyone's healthy. It was as well as this team can play, and it was at home against an opponent at the end of a road trip. But it wasn't enough.

Against most teams this would have been enough for the win, but bad luck it came against a far superior team.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP

alext42083 said:


> Detracts, distracts, annoying... I agree it takes away from the experience. I don't necessarily mind the blindfold free throw shooting, or games like that in the first half, but with six minutes left or so, and then you have Jr Blazer dancers coming out, it just kills the crowd.
> 
> Sorry to complain, but going to games these past couple of seasons, it's just so bad and seems like it gets worse. I wonder how it is in different arenas..


Same exact... stuff. When games are televised by ESPN and TNT they take extra time for commercials which grinds down the pace of the arena experience even more. Who can blame them though, they've got to push the sugar water and crap food to an obese nation... whacha gonna do?

Fun game. The way that Detroit hung around and then cranked up their D at the end to pull it out was very similar to the night before in Phoenix. Great to see Miles and Zach showing range on their jumpers, and obviously that was Jaun's best game as a Blazer. Not quite enough to beat a top team like the Pistons, but definitely entertaining. 

STOMP


----------



## mgb

Ed O said:


> Good effort. An incredible shooting night from Dixon and a good game from Zach and Darius. Everyone's healthy. It was as well as this team can play, and it was at home against an opponent at the end of a road trip. But it wasn't enough.


Oh, I think they can play better and will.



Ed O said:


> Against most teams this would have been enough for the win, but bad luck it came against a far superior team.
> 
> Ed O.


I bet you don't think as far superior as you did before the game.


----------



## Dan

did anyone else notice that the team sputtered when it was Jack running the team?

I don't know if it started when he entered the game, but it surely felt like it coinicided with Telfair leaving, and him playing.


----------



## mgb

Hap said:


> did anyone else notice that the team sputtered when it was Jack running the team?
> 
> I don't know if it started when he entered the game, but it surely felt like it coinicided with Telfair leaving, and him playing.


Ya, big difference then when Telfair was in. If not for him being in foul trouble this might have turn out different, but I do doubt Dixon will have many games like he did last nite. You never know though.


----------



## mgb

STOMP said:


> Same exact... stuff. When games are televised by ESPN and TNT they take extra time for commercials which grinds down the pace of the arena experience even more. Who can blame them though, they've got to push the sugar water and crap food to an obese nation... whacha gonna do?
> 
> Fun game. The way that Detroit hung around and then cranked up their D at the end to pull it out was very similar to the night before in Phoenix. Great to see Miles and Zach showing range on their jumpers, and obviously that was Jaun's best game as a Blazer. Not quite enough to beat a top team like the Pistons, but definitely entertaining.
> 
> STOMP


Detroit did turn up their D and threaten to walk away, but what impress me was Portland didn't let them. They came back from I think at least 8 down to have a chance at the end. If not for some mistakes, which is bound to happen with such a young team, we could have won this. I expect that to improve the more games we play.


----------



## Ed O

mgb said:


> Oh, I think they can play better and will.


They might occasionally, but they won't shoot 50% or kill teams like that on the boards very often.



> I bet you don't think as far superior as you did before the game.


You'd lose that bet. Detroit was a tired team, and it showed. They didn't take Portland seriously because Portland's a tought team TO take seriously.

I'm glad that Portland came close, but it wasn't because they suddenly were a better team.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

Recap of the game on FoxSports


----------



## Trader Ed

looking more at the boxscore

we had 19 assists to their 20

Telfair with 6, Jack with 7

still not bad at all


----------



## Blazer Freak

Telfair improves every game. Controlled the tempo much better in this game..It's unbelieveable, we have a 20 year old point guard running our show, and he isn't doing a bad job at all..


----------



## Dan

Blazer Freak said:


> Telfair improves every game. Controlled the tempo much better in this game..It's unbelieveable, we have a 20 year old point guard running our show, and he isn't doing a bad job at all..


what I like, altho he didn't hit a 3 tonite, is he's shooting a better % now too.


----------



## BIG Q

Hap said:


> did anyone else notice that the team sputtered when it was Jack running the team?
> 
> I don't know if it started when he entered the game, but it surely felt like it coinicided with Telfair leaving, and him playing.


He wasn't attacking Billups at all on offense. Billups had to play defense on bassy in the first half, but was not pushed at all in the second half, so he attacked jack.


----------



## BIG Q

Ed O said:


> You'd lose that bet. Detroit was a tired team, and it showed. They didn't take Portland seriously because Portland's a tought team TO take seriously.
> 
> I'm glad that Portland came close, but it wasn't because they suddenly were a better team.
> 
> Ed O.


Lets not resort to making excuses for the winning team if you will not allow Blazer fans to take solice in what was a very well played and entertaining game. What is your excuse for the blow out in Denver? Was it because of the second straight road game, the mile high air, lack of playing time together? 

I doubt that you are happy the Blazers came close because it gives you less to complain about. I was waiting for your analysis on this game, as well as t-long's, to see how you would slight the Blazers. I did not expect you to make excuses for the winning team not blowing out the team you think is the worst in the NBA though.

It is great to have differing views of a game, and to be able to discuss them in a forum such as this is even better. Thanks for re-inforcing my views.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Nice


----------



## crandc

Being out of state, this was the first game I was able to see/hear all the way. My thoughts:
1. Bassy runs the offense better than Jack at this point. Not surprising since he's done it half a year while Jack has done it 2 weeks
2. Miles and ZBo are for real. The idiot who wrote in the Sporting News that Nate McMillan was going to storm into Nash's office and demand they be traded had his head up his nether end.
3. Lack of consistent outside shooting is still a concern. In the 2nd half the Pistons used their smothering defense, choking the path to the basket. One or 2 good jump shooters to whom the inside guys could pass would have made a huge difference, forcing Detroit to spread out their defense more. 
4. Blazers played even with what is, to date, the best team in the NBA. If they keep playing as hard as they did, they will be far from the worst team in NBA history.
5. Webster looked lost. 
6. No idea why Monia played only 5 minutes, especially when offense was needed.
7. Blazers have 2 shooters, good role players (Theo, Joel, Patterson); need more offense. Can't count on Juan Dixon every night.
8. Nate clearly has these guys busting their tail.
9. Ruben Patterson may bring energy but he is still dumb as a rock. Fouling on the inbounds play could have put the game right out of reach.
10. You've GOT to make your free throws.
11. It was a good game. Both teams played hard. (really)
12. Walton is a jerk.


----------



## chromekilla

Monia was most likely out because Dixon was doing such a good job and Monia couldn't hit most of his shots even though he plays better d.The offense sputtered when Jack was in because he had a hurt left hand from running into a screen by Zilla im not saying thats the only reason but i think that had something to do with it.Also i think Jack isin't is fast as Bassy so the Pistons didn't have to run as much.


----------



## Dan

Zidane said:


> Monia was most likely out because Dixon was doing such a good job and Monia couldn't hit most of his shots even though he plays better d.The offense sputtered when Jack was in because he had a hurt left hand from running into a screen by Zilla im not saying thats the only reason but i think that had something to do with it.Also i think Jack isin't is fast as Bassy so the Pistons didn't have to run as much.


Jack isn't left handed.

Jack just hasn't had the time to run the team like Telfair has, and imho, he just doesn't have the same ability TO run the team as Telfair does. It's no coincidence that in the 5 games this year, the team hasn't been run as smooth when he's in the game.


----------



## chromekilla

I know Jack isin't left handed but that might have some thing to do with his shot.Like z-bo he was hitting 90 percent of the time in the game then he hit his elbow on the floor and then he didn't hit as many shots.Thats not a good excuse but if ur hurting thats gonna effect ur play.


----------



## zagsfan20

Ed O said:


> They might occasionally, but they won't shoot 50% or kill teams like that on the boards very often.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd lose that bet. Detroit was a tired team, and it showed. They didn't take Portland seriously because Portland's a tought team TO take seriously.
> 
> I'm glad that Portland came close, but it wasn't because they suddenly were a better team.
> 
> Ed O.


Are you seriously a Blazer fan?......

You degrade everything the team does even when we played competitively against the best team in the NBA and when even the national media is talking about how well we played, you still find away to downplay everything.....

You have set your mind on the Blazers being a lousy team, now no matter how well they play it must be some kind fluke and pull all kinds of excuses out of your ***.

(waiting for how long it takes before you post some knee-jerk, intellectual, overreacting response...)


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Ed O said:


> Detroit was a tired team, and it showed. They didn't take Portland seriously because Portland's a tought team TO take seriously.


BZZZT! Wrong!

I don't think you're worth the time to even respond to, but since nobody has the brass to let us ignore you, I'm going to respond anyway.


Tired teams commit more than 7 turnovers in a game. Tired teams shoot worse than 72% FT and 44% FG. And Detroit kind of had to take Portland seriously: we shot 70-odd percent in the first quarter. Did they panic? Obviously not. Did they lose? Obviously not. Detroit wouldn't be 8-0 if they didn't take every game seriously. They wouldn't be 8-0 if they played like they were le tired, even if they were in fact le tired.

The Blazers played them hard, and played well. Is their game an abberation? That's up to each one of us to decide. You're predictable enough, so I know you think it is.


----------



## Sambonius

Ed O said:


> I'm glad that Portland came close, but it wasn't because they suddenly were a better team.


How foolish of us to think the second youngest team can get better from game to game, oh so very foolish. We apologize. :uhoh:


----------



## QRICH

I wouldn't get too upset. Every team has a fan who'll ***** about anything....just to *****.

"we won the title!"

..."but it took 7 games to do so :curse:, we suck "


----------



## ChrisWoj

BlazerCaravan said:


> BZZZT! Wrong!
> 
> I don't think you're worth the time to even respond to, but since nobody has the brass to let us ignore you, I'm going to respond anyway.
> 
> 
> Tired teams commit more than 7 turnovers in a game. Tired teams shoot worse than 72% FT and 44% FG. And Detroit kind of had to take Portland seriously: we shot 70-odd percent in the first quarter. Did they panic? Obviously not. Did they lose? Obviously not. Detroit wouldn't be 8-0 if they didn't take every game seriously. They wouldn't be 8-0 if they played like they were le tired, even if they were in fact le tired.
> 
> The Blazers played them hard, and played well. Is their game an abberation? That's up to each one of us to decide. You're predictable enough, so I know you think it is.


I think that the Pistons were quite obviously tired, and they obviously didn't take the Blazers seriously. I mean, think about it... in the first quarter you shot about 70 percent from the field. Does that happen against a Pistons team that is playing hard-nosed defense? That doesn't usually happen against ANY team that plays hard-nosed defense, much less the Detroit Pistons. After the first quarter it was obvious that the Pistons got down to business and really started to work to beat the Blazers.

But before that? No way, they took the game for granted.

In addition to all of that, they were obviously a step behind on defense all night. Flip tried to help them recover from fast breaks and running the floor by placing them in a zone from time to time. They couldn't move fast enough underneath to get to rebounds, etc. They were simply outmatched energy-wise. After playing the Suns very hard the night before, and on the tail-end of a west coast trip, you can't expect the Pistons to be at full energy against the Blazers.

The TrailBlazers came out and played a hell of a game, they showed that they're a rising team in the West with a LOT of potential. I genuinely enjoyed watching them, and if this core blossoms Bill Walton could be correct in saying that this is the squad that will eventually bring another title to Portland.

But for now, I'll honestly say that against a rested and serious Pistons team, this game would not have been nearly as close. Especially with the Blazers unable to hit free throws to save their lives.


-Chris.
_and i still say the blazers have the stupidest logo ever_


----------



## zagsfan20

ChrisWoj said:


> I think that the Pistons were quite obviously tired, and they obviously didn't take the Blazers seriously. I mean, think about it... in the first quarter you shot about 70 percent from the field. Does that happen against a Pistons team that is playing hard-nosed defense? That doesn't usually happen against ANY team that plays hard-nosed defense, much less the Detroit Pistons. After the first quarter it was obvious that the Pistons got down to business and really started to work to beat the Blazers.
> 
> But before that? No way, they took the game for granted.
> 
> In addition to all of that, they were obviously a step behind on defense all night. Flip tried to help them recover from fast breaks and running the floor by placing them in a zone from time to time. They couldn't move fast enough underneath to get to rebounds, etc. They were simply outmatched energy-wise. After playing the Suns very hard the night before, and on the tail-end of a west coast trip, you can't expect the Pistons to be at full energy against the Blazers.
> 
> The TrailBlazers came out and played a hell of a game, they showed that they're a rising team in the West with a LOT of potential. I genuinely enjoyed watching them, and if this core blossoms Bill Walton could be correct in saying that this is the squad that will eventually bring another title to Portland.
> 
> But for now, I'll honestly say that against a rested and serious Pistons team, this game would not have been nearly as close. Especially with the Blazers unable to hit free throws to save their lives.
> 
> 
> -Chris.
> _and i still say the blazers have the stupidest logo ever_



If this game was later in the season I think you might have a case....But this is virtually the same roster as the teams they had when they went to finals the past two seasons.....However 5 games into the season, I don't think that a team who is use to playing up to 100 games the past couple seasons is that tired after its first back to back nights of the season.....

And its not like this whole back to back nights schedule thing is new to the NBA teams have been doing it for years....


----------



## Ed O

BIG Q said:


> Lets not resort to making excuses for the winning team if you will not allow Blazer fans to take solice in what was a very well played and entertaining game.


Um. What?

Some of you are so quick to pat the team on the back for losses it's not even funny. And I'm the one "making excuses"?

Please.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

zagsfan20 said:


> Are you seriously a Blazer fan?......
> 
> You degrade everything the team does even when we played competitively against the best team in the NBA and when even the national media is talking about how well we played, you still find away to downplay everything.....
> 
> You have set your mind on the Blazers being a lousy team, now no matter how well they play it must be some kind fluke and pull all kinds of excuses out of your ***.
> 
> (waiting for how long it takes before you post some knee-jerk, intellectual, overreacting response...)


*MODS: * this is the latest in a series of direct personal attacks that zagsfan has made against me recently. I tried to report this post and I tried to PM you directly, but the email function has been disabled.

I don't find his tone or content acceptable, and I hope that he will be warned about his blatant and repeated breaches of the terms of service. If he is not, I would be interested to know why he can continue to attack me and other posters personally without repercussions.

Thanks,

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

BlazerCaravan said:


> Did they panic? Obviously not. Did they lose? Obviously not. Detroit wouldn't be 8-0 if they didn't take every game seriously. They wouldn't be 8-0 if they played like they were le tired, even if they were in fact le tired.


So I'm wrong because you answer your own questions in the negative? I find that to be a weak position to take.

Detroit being tired against a bad Portland team has nothing to do with them being 8-0. I never claimed they were tired against other teams.

Portland shooting well in the first quarter had nothing to do with Detroit not taking Portland seriously. Portland is a bad basketball team and Detroit knew that if they sleepwalked through the game they'd probably still win even if Portland shot the ball well.

It doesn't mean that the Pistons should take that attitude, but it turns out they were right.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20

Ed O said:


> *MODS: * this is the latest in a series of direct personal attacks that zagsfan has made against me recently. I tried to report this post and I tried to PM you directly, but the email function has been disabled.
> 
> I don't find his tone or content acceptable, and I hope that he will be warned about his blatant and repeated breaches of the terms of service. If he is not, I would be interested to know why he can continue to attack me and other posters personally without repercussions.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed O.


Thats not personally attacking you, its called pointing out your predictable behavior and disagreeing with it, big difference....And I'm not the only one who's sick of it...I treat you just as I treat anyother poster here....

If you have a problem with me why don't you PM me personally instead of running off to the mods...


----------



## ChrisWoj

zagsfan20 said:


> If this game was later in the season I think you might have a case....But this is virtually the same roster as the teams they had when they went to finals the past two seasons.....However 5 games into the season, I don't think that a team who is use to playing up to 100 games the past couple seasons is that tired after its first back to back nights of the season.....
> 
> And its not like this whole back to back nights schedule thing is new to the NBA teams have been doing it for years....


You're both correct, and incorrect.

Are you an athlete? This is a very simple question, and although I could be wrong, I'd be willing to bet that I am right in assuming you are not. At least not one that has had to participate in organized collegiate or competitive high school athletics.

You see, as someone who has had to deal with fatigue and the such on a regular basis I can honestly say that when I had to compete in, say, a meet on a saturday followed by a monday dual-meet... I was dead tired. However, by Saturday I was set for the next invitational. It didn't matter how late or early in the season it was. And the fact is that I ran from the time I was 5 to the time I was 19 (frosh year in college). It didn't make a difference that I had done meets like that every year, or not... it didn't matter if it was early on or not.

Every human body has limits. Simply put. Competing in athletic competition, particularly on the professional level where the intensity is ten-fold... is going to put a severe strain on the body. Competing two nights in a row, regardless of how deep into the season you are, is going to do a good deal more to the body than competing after a day of rest (or light practice as the case may be in the NBA).

Now, you are correct in stating the effect would be moreso later in the season, but the fact remains that it will be just that: moreso. The effect may not be so extreme, but it is enough to put a team about two steps slow. ESPECIALLY on the heels of an intense game against Phoenix the night before, followed by travel from Arizona to Oregon. The game against Phoenix was both an emotional and physical drain as the Pistons came from down 11 in the third to win it with fourth quarter heroics.

To discount the affect of playing back-to-back nights, no matter how early in the season, is idiotic.


-Chris.


----------



## zagsfan20

ChrisWoj said:


> You're both correct, and incorrect.
> 
> Are you an athlete? This is a very simple question, and although I could be wrong, I'd be willing to bet that I am right in assuming you are not. At least not one that has had to participate in organized collegiate or competitive high school athletics.
> 
> You see, as someone who has had to deal with fatigue and the such on a regular basis I can honestly say that when I had to compete in, say, a meet on a saturday followed by a monday dual-meet... I was dead tired. However, by Saturday I was set for the next invitational. It didn't matter how late or early in the season it was. And the fact is that I ran from the time I was 5 to the time I was 19 (frosh year in college). It didn't make a difference that I had done meets like that every year, or not... it didn't matter if it was early on or not.
> 
> Every human body has limits. Simply put. Competing in athletic competition, particularly on the professional level where the intensity is ten-fold... is going to put a severe strain on the body. Competing two nights in a row, regardless of how deep into the season you are, is going to do a good deal more to the body than competing after a day of rest (or light practice as the case may be in the NBA).
> 
> Now, you are correct in stating the effect would be moreso later in the season, but the fact remains that it will be just that: moreso. The effect may not be so extreme, but it is enough to put a team about two steps slow. ESPECIALLY on the heels of an intense game against Phoenix the night before, followed by travel from Arizona to Oregon. The game against Phoenix was both an emotional and physical drain as the Pistons came from down 11 in the third to win it with fourth quarter heroics.
> 
> To discount the affect of playing back-to-back nights, no matter how early in the season, is idiotic.
> 
> 
> -Chris.



Yes, I played baseball and football throughout high school......

and no I don't think its as fatiguing as you say it is....Its not like a pitcher, pitching a game after already pitching 7 innings the game before.....

Sure, they aren't as fresh as they could be, but these are professional athletes who spend relentless hours training their bodies to compete on a nightly basis....They aren't high school or college kids......These are the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players.....With that said I find no excuse for them to be too tired to play back to back games this young in the season...


----------



## mgb

Ed O said:


> I'm glad that Portland came close, but it wasn't because they suddenly were a better team.
> 
> Ed O.


That's true, they didn't suddenly become a better team, they are a better team than you think they are in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they are as good as Detroit at this point, they did catch them at the end of a road trip and of course it was easier for the Blazers to get up for the Pistons than it would be for the Pistons to get up for the Blazers, but I still don't think you are giving the credit they deserve. Before the season started did you expect the Blazers to do this well five games in? To take the East champs to the wire? I know most of the 'realists' weren't giving Portland a chance and were expecting them to possibly be the one of the worst teams ever. I think it's obvious they are not that. Sure they'll have bad nites and stretches of them, but as I see it they are only going to improve.

Also, you know Wallace wanted this badly, even a teammate said they wanted to win this for Wallace so it's not like they didn't have any incentive except for another win. 



Billups said:


> "No matter how a game is going, Sheed is going to hit big shots," Billups said. "He's so gutsy. And I know for him to hit them in this building is better than any other place. We wanted to get this win for him."


When the Pistons turn it up in the 4th quarter and look like they were going to walk away with a easy win the Blazers didn't allow them to and it came down to a final shot to try and send it in to overtime. Now I would think that would impress you some because it impress me and I'm more optimistic about their talent than you are. What beat them was inexperience, not the lack of talent. As Billups said:



Billups said:


> "They made it tough on us," Billups said. "Our veteran experience took over and prevailed in the end."


They will become more experience.


----------



## ChrisWoj

zagsfan20 said:


> Yes, I played baseball and football throughout high school......
> 
> and no I don't think its as fatiguing as you say it is....Its not like a pitcher, pitching a game after already pitching 7 innings the game before.....
> 
> Sure, they aren't as fresh as they could be, but these are professional athletes who spend relentless hours training their bodies to compete on a nightly basis....They aren't high school or college kids......These are the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players.....With that said I find no excuse for them to be too tired to play back to back games this young in the season...


Which shows you obviously played the sports, but didn't study what went into keeping a body in peak physical condition throughout a season.

a. They do spend relentless hours creating immaculate bodies at the peak of physical health, but the fact remains that off-season training and in-season gameplay are COMPLETELY different things. If anything, a team in mid-season is expected to be in far better shape than a team playing games early on. End of season, fatigue begins to set in. But early season? These guys are not at their physical peaks yet.

b. When an athlete trains, he does not pound his body relentlessly day-after-day-after-day. That would be muscular SUICIDE. Have you ever been on a weight training program? Have you ever noticed that you gain the greatest strength out of a program that has you lifting, usually 3-4 days per week? Usually every three or four weeks you'll have a crazy run of endurence lifting, but not frequently. Nobody -not even the top so much percent of athletes- can withstand daily pounding.

Ask any expert on building strength, on muscle fatigue, on competing multiple days in a row... no matter how early in the season: competing on back-to-back days is going to tear at the body.

In addition to this, I can throw your own argument RIGHT IN YOUR FACE...



> They aren't high school or college kids......These are the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players


Exactly. They're the best. And they're competing, likewise, against the best. The level at which they compete is beyond our feasible comprehension. They push their bodies to limits we couldn't imagine as mere high school and medium-level collegiate athletes. Their bodies are torn down like we can't believe. You're right, they are the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players, and they're competing against the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players, thusly their competitive efforts are going to only be enough once they've pushed their bodies beyond what we can even begin to imagine.

In addition to all of this, I love how you blatantly ignored the point of how the Pistons game against the Suns was an incredibly tough game, both emotionally and physically. You ignore the points you can't argue. In addition to this, you can't even successfully argue with the points you try to debate.


-Chris.


----------



## zagsfan20

> Which shows you obviously played the sports, but didn't study what went into keeping a body in peak physical condition throughout a season.


Okay?....



> a. They do spend relentless hours creating immaculate bodies at the peak of physical health, but the fact remains that off-season training and in-season gameplay are COMPLETELY different things. If anything, a team in mid-season is expected to be in far better shape than a team playing games early on. End of season, fatigue begins to set in. But early season? These guys are not at their physical peaks yet.


The Pistons had a 3.5 month long offseason its not like they spent all the time sitting around eating greasy food and laying on the couch...These guys are paid millions to stay in shape, they are (or should be on workout regimens during the offseason to stay in shape)....They have had a month to gain back their muscle memory in order to endure a long season.....I still find it hard to believe that the Pistons game could be lacking that much just because of a back to back game, 5 games into the season....



> b. When an athlete trains, he does not pound his body relentlessly day-after-day-after-day. That would be muscular SUICIDE. Have you ever been on a weight training program? Have you ever noticed that you gain the greatest strength out of a program that has you lifting, usually 3-4 days per week? Usually every three or four weeks you'll have a crazy run of endurence lifting, but not frequently. Nobody -not even the top so much percent of athletes- can withstand daily pounding.


NBA players practice everyday during the season, with the exception of a day off after a hard fought win...

And since when did this argument become an argument about day-after-day body pounding....and muscular suicide....were talking about one set of *back to back * games....



> Ask any expert on building strength, on muscle fatigue, on competing multiple days in a row... no matter how early in the season: competing on back-to-back days is going to tear at the body.


I don't dispute it makes a slight difference, but not enough of a difference to make the best team in the league, struggle hard against one of the youngest team in the NBA....



> Exactly. They're the best. And they're competing, likewise, against the best. The level at which they compete is beyond our feasible comprehension. They push their bodies to limits we couldn't imagine as mere high school and medium-level collegiate athletes. Their bodies are torn down like we can't believe. You're right, they are the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players, and they're competing against the very top percent of the best of the best of the college players, thusly their competitive efforts are going to only be enough once they've pushed their bodies beyond what we can even begin to imagine.


we could go back and forth on that topic all day....that is an argument that could be turned around to benefit any one of us....



> In addition to all of this, I love how you blatantly ignored the point of how the Pistons game against the Suns was an incredibly tough game, both emotionally and physically. You ignore the points you can't argue. In addition to this, you can't even successfully argue with the points you try to debate.


I didn't ignore the point, I watched the game....but you better expect that in the NBA it happens....I just don't buy it as an excuse for the only reason why were competitive with you guys....

Thanks for giving me the weightlifting and fitness 101 course but I just simply do not agree with what your trying to say....

and with that instead of polluting this thread with back and forth bickering, lets just agree to disagree on this....


----------



## ChrisWoj

I never said the only reason you were competitive was because we were tired. I said that it was a large part of the reason. You were competitive because you have a hell of a young team as well. But it was obvious the Pistons were tired, and it is obvious that you are blatantly wrong and know very little about the way the human body works.

I'm out, I've got to get to sleep... which is far more important than dealing with a self-righteous homerist that is too proud to admit when he is incorrect.


-Chris.
_of course, i'm only in the third year of a human physiology major, a high school kid obviously knows more than me on the topic of the way the muscles react to consecutive days of strenuous competition_


----------



## zagsfan20

> But it was obvious the Pistons were tired, and it is obvious that you are blatantly wrong and know very little about the way the human body works.


Kinda sad you have to pump up your ego on a basketball message board....



> I'm out, I've got to get to sleep... which is far more important than dealing with a self-righteous homerist that is too proud to admit when he is incorrect.


Who's to say I'm incorrect?.....Nobody knows the real truth....not even the Pistons...



> of course, i'm only in the third year of a human physiology major, a high school kid obviously knows more than me on the topic of the way the muscles react to consecutive days of strenuous competition


More ego pumping?......you're on a roll....

Whose to say I'm a high school kid?...I graduated high school 3 years ago....and I'm in college now....But nice stab at guessing my background....

You've provided me with a nice little lesson, one who talks about how much they know on a consistent basis is most likely the one who knows the least..and is only on a self-fulfilling prophecy to gain some kind of semblance..


----------



## mgb

ChrisWoj said:


> I never said the only reason you were competitive was because we were tired. I said that it was a large part of the reason. You were competitive because you have a hell of a young team as well. But it was obvious the Pistons were tired, and it is obvious that you are blatantly wrong and know very little about the way the human body works.
> 
> I'm out, I've got to get to sleep... which is far more important than dealing with a self-righteous homerist that is too proud to admit when he is incorrect.
> 
> 
> -Chris.
> _of course, i'm only in the third year of a human physiology major, a high school kid obviously knows more than me on the topic of the way the muscles react to consecutive days of strenuous competition_


Wow, you know there is such a thing as a difference in opinion. Your insults speaks volumes about you while it only takes away from your argument.


----------



## Ed O

zagsfan20 said:


> Thats not personally attacking you, its called pointing out your predictable behavior and disagreeing with it, big difference....And I'm not the only one who's sick of it...I treat you just as I treat anyother poster here....


Gee, it's funny how you keep having to say you're not attacking me. If you'd post about basketball, rather than about me, you wouldn't have to do that.

You being "sick of it" is irrelevant. You're simply not allowed to attack other posters.

And your mere denials that you're attacking me doesn't make it any less of one.



> If you have a problem with me why don't you PM me personally instead of running off to the mods...


If you'd take the time to read my post, you'd see that the PM function wasn't working last night. The better question is why you posted your initial commentary on me, personally, at all. 

Ed O.


----------



## BIG Q

ChrisWoj said:


> -Chris.
> _and i still say the blazers have the stupidest logo ever_


The rest of your post I can disagree with and not comment on, but hating the logo is just ridiculous. It is not there for you to like or dislike, just us Blazer fans. I very mush so prefer our old Logo, you may remember it, it was our original one that was being used when we stomped a hole in the 76ers in the NBA finals.


----------



## Dan

ChrisWoj said:


> -Chris.
> _and i still say the blazers have the stupidest logo ever_


good for you.


----------



## BIG Q

Ed O said:


> Um. What?
> 
> Some of you are so quick to pat the team on the back for losses it's not even funny. And I'm the one "making excuses"?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Ed O.


Yes you are the one making the excuses. You appear in your posts to be so blinded with hatred with this Blazers team that you will not give them an ounce of credit. 

Fact: Through five games this Blazers team seems to be better than everyone has predicted.

Fact: While this Blazer team did lose in Denver by 39, they learn from it and then fight Detroit to the wire. The Denver loss was expected at some point, taking the ball at Detroit, manhandling them on the boards were not.

Fact:Nate has been making an impact on this team. It is obvious that they are running an offense, playing gritty basketball and getting along as teammates and as an organization.

Now I know you will post a hundred things to counter what I believe, but it will be useless drivel. Your hatred is showing, and if you can not critisize this team in an unimpassioned manner than the argument gets lost. Hell, even Jason Quick is buying in to this team. 

Sure, I may be one of the "Some of you are so quick to pat the team on the back for losses it's not even funny" crowd. I merely point out to you that we are seeing completely different things in this team and that you are trully showing hatred for this team to the point where someone has questioned if you are really a Blazers fan.

Now I am not trying to convince you I am right, just debating your post. You would not post if you did not like the debate. I also have not seen any personal attacks against you in this thread as you claim. Lots of spirited debate maybe. Don't be so sensitive, you have very deep seeded hatred for this team, and you are allowed that right. Defend it like you have been doing. Make excuses for the other teams poor showings. I and many others will most likely continue to root for the team we love, look for the kernals of improvement this team is making and debate them in a spirited manner. 

But did you read through this entire thread? Some of us really enjoyed the game and had a great dialogue going throughout the game. Maybe you can sit in some time and point out why we are all so wrong while the game is actually being played. Anyways, :cheers:


----------



## ian

I don't want to take anything away from the Blazers but Detroit played them right after playing Phoenix, they got into Portland around 3AM having just played Phoenix and Sacramento on a roadtrip...


----------



## BIG Q

zagsfan20 said:


> Are you seriously a Blazer fan?......
> 
> You degrade everything the team does even when we played competitively against the best team in the NBA and when even the national media is talking about how well we played, you still find away to downplay everything.....
> 
> You have set your mind on the Blazers being a lousy team, now no matter how well they play it must be some kind fluke and pull all kinds of excuses out of your ***.
> 
> (waiting for how long it takes before you post some knee-jerk, intellectual, overreacting response...)


I do not see this post as a personal attack. It is a passionate post though. The last part (Waiting for...) is close but I do not see it as a personal attack. I have seen worse on this board. I think Zidane has been attacked much worse than this several times. 

Lets keep having spirited debate. Ed O can counter all the homerism he is obviously implying most of us posters have fallen prey to.


----------



## BIG Q

ian said:


> I don't want to take anything away from the Blazers but Detroit played them right after playing Phoenix, they got into Portland around 3AM having just played Phoenix and Sacramento on a roadtrip...


Thanks for not taking anything away from the Blazers. It happens all of the time. We played Denver in mile high air and got ran out of the building. Nobody said that Denver has an advantage being used to playing in mile high air. We have an eight game road trip coming up. Just who in the hell is going to give us any excuses for poor play, four games in five nights, back to backs, etc... Nobody! They will say we played an awful game, we were overmatched, we are young, we are bad, etc... We would have won the 2000 NBA championship had it not been for that little melt down thing in game 7 in LA. See, I can make excuses too, doesn't make it valid though.

Ayoung and inexperienced Blazers team played a great game against Detroit, PERIOD! Detroit won as expected. We were able to guage our progress and expectations for our team based on this game, the back to back wins and a great game played at Minny in the season opener.

While we are no where near a great team, we can be a good and competitive team. That is what I get out of the first five games of the season. I see us being able to compete for wins against teams nobody expected us to. Sure, a victory over Detroit would have been great, but I am looking for wins over the Lakers, Houston, Utah. Teams fighting most likely to get in the playoffs.


----------



## mgb

BIG Q said:


> Thanks for not taking anything away from the Blazers. It happens all of the time. We played Denver in mile high air and got ran out of the building. Nobody said that Denver has an advantage being used to playing in mile high air. We have an eight game road trip coming up. Just who in the hell is going to give us any excuses for poor play, four games in five nights, back to backs, etc... Nobody! They will say we played an awful game, we were overmatched, we are young, we are bad, etc... We would have won the 2000 NBA championship had it not been for that little melt down thing in game 7 in LA. See, I can make excuses too, doesn't make it valid though.
> 
> Ayoung and inexperienced Blazers team played a great game against Detroit, PERIOD! Detroit won as expected. We were able to guage our progress and expectations for our team based on this game, the back to back wins and a great game played at Minny in the season opener.
> 
> While we are no where near a great team, we can be a good and competitive team. That is what I get out of the first five games of the season. I see us being able to compete for wins against teams nobody expected us to. Sure, a victory over Detroit would have been great, but I am looking for wins over the Lakers, Houston, Utah. Teams fighting most likely to get in the playoffs.


And just think, we're in the position where people have to make excuses for Detroit because of how well we played against them, how great is that?


----------



## Dan

ian said:


> I don't want to take anything away from the Blazers but Detroit played them right after playing Phoenix, they got into Portland around 3AM having just played Phoenix and Sacramento on a roadtrip...


so you're telling me that the pistons are already getting tired considering it's the 6th game of the season?


----------



## Dan

I don't doubt that Ed is a Trail Blazer fan..I just think Ed is more robot than man now! The dark side has overtaken his body, and killed the Ed O I used to know!!

ha! take that Ed!!!!! :starwars:


----------



## ChrisWoj

The thing that you people don't understand is that we Pistons fans give your TrailBlazers all the credit in the world for playing a hell of a game. For being on fire. Your young team is incredibly talented, and I give them all the props in the world for that.

But to say that a team playing their second game in two nights, particularly after a tough game against a Phoenix team, isn't tired? That's ridiculous. It isn't saying their tired early in the season, it is saying that they're human. They wouldn't be tired two nights after, but one night after? The human body is only made to take so much strenuous activity.

As for you saying how much it says about your young team that Pistons fans are making excuses: What are we making excuses about? We played like a championship team and won the game. Great play down the stretch like a true veteran team. We won. You didn't. I merely came here in defense of the one fan of yours that also mentioned that the Pistons were obviously a step slow on the night.

You people simply don't understand that no matter what kind of shape an athlete is in, competing multiple days in a row at top level is incredibly hard. There's a reason that, for the most part, the NBA season has games split up by a least a day. Back-to-Backs are fairly frequent, but for the most part games are split up. There is a reason for this.

I can't believe how misguided you all are. Especially you, ZagsFan, this isn't a difference of opinion. This is simple FACT. There is no opinion at all here, how the human body works is a known fact. It is medical science. How is arguing against medical fact your own opinion? Are there miracle workers in your family tree? Was your Uncle killed by a rampaging Doctor? Seriously man...

As for guessing your background... it was less a guess than simply looking at the fact that you're 19. Three years out of high school, eh? Right. *shrug* I won't argue with it, arguing about backgrounds on the internet is useless, and since I have as little proof about my education as you do about yours, I won't bother with it.

My comment on the Blazers logo was meant as a joke. You have to admit that it is a bit of a weird-*** logo. Seriously. That thing is meant to represent the game of basketball? The circle in the middle is the ball and each of the 10 stripes represents a player playing the game? That is just...odd. As for your old logo, I'm interested in seeing it... I don't recall what it was.

Anything I missed?


-Chris.


----------



## zagsfan20

Ed O said:


> Gee, it's funny how you keep having to say you're not attacking me. If you'd post about basketball, rather than about me, you wouldn't have to do that.
> 
> You being "sick of it" is irrelevant. You're simply not allowed to attack other posters.
> 
> And your mere denials that you're attacking me doesn't make it any less of one.
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd take the time to read my post, you'd see that the PM function wasn't working last night. The better question is why you posted your initial commentary on me, personally, at all.
> 
> Ed O.


Since you think that I'm attacking you personally, I will apologize and try and soften it up a bit....


----------



## zagsfan20

> I can't believe how misguided you all are. Especially you, ZagsFan, this isn't a difference of opinion. This is simple FACT. There is no opinion at all here, how the human body works is a known fact. It is medical science. How is arguing against medical fact your own opinion? Are there miracle workers in your family tree? Was your Uncle killed by a rampaging Doctor? Seriously man...


Medical facts?.....what are you talking about.....

of course a team isn't going to be completely fresh after playing back to back nights....But it doesn't mean that they're a completely different basketball team than they were the previous night....



> As for guessing your background... it was less a guess than simply looking at the fact that you're 19. Three years out of high school, eh? Right. *shrug* I won't argue with it, arguing about backgrounds on the internet is useless, and since I have as little proof about my education as you do about yours, I won't bother with it.


I turn 20 in two months and graduated high school when I was 17 (my parents enrolled me in school early).....

But what does talking about one's education level prove in an internet argument anyways?


----------



## RPCity

ChrisWoj said:


> The thing that you people don't understand ....
> 
> 
> You people simply don't understand ....
> 
> 
> -Chris.


You people?!?!?!

YOU PEOPLE!??!

What exactly are you trying to infer here Chris????

:curse: 



:wink:


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ever heard of Credentials? Of course, you aren't going to believe me because you're against me, but three years of physiology courses gives me some insight into how the human body works.

Have you ever heard of DOMS? Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness. Within 24 hours of competing at a high physical level, this is what sets in. Generally within two to three days it dies off completely. But it is caused by tiny tears in the muscles that are brought on by hgih levels of physical exertion. 

The onset of this is proven by the way the Pistons were able to pick up their game later. Warmer muscles are more flexible, thusly when they're further into the game they are likely to play at a higher level than they did early on.

Do you now understand what is and what is not scientific fact?


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

RPCity said:


> You people?!?!?!
> 
> YOU PEOPLE!??!
> 
> What exactly are you trying to infer here Chris????
> 
> :curse:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


Well... its quite obvious I'm very Blazist. Its kinda like being racist, except that I automatically disparage against you if you're a TrailBlazers fan. Very common in the eastern states where we once subjugated Blazers fans and treated them as slaves.


----------



## chromekilla

Why did u come over here just to stir up trouble.


----------



## zagsfan20

> Have you ever heard of DOMS? Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness. Within 24 hours of competing at a high physical level, this is what sets in. Generally within two to three days it dies off completely. But it is caused by tiny tears in the muscles that are brought on by hgih levels of physical exertion.


This is all true, but after "eccentric and unaccustomed" exercise...Which I don't think falls into the same category as guys who have worked the same kind of muscles their entire life playing basketball....

My buddy played in AAU basketball games where they would play double headers on back to back days on the weekends...Sure, he was sore, but his team ended up winning the tournament and he started 3 of the 4 games....



> The onset of this is proven by the way the Pistons were able to pick up their game later. Warmer muscles are more flexible, thusly when they're further into the game they are likely to play at a higher level than they did early on.


So is this logic still work the same when a team comes back from a deficit in the final quarter on a couple days rest....?

Did the Pistons come back and beat the Spurs the night before because their muscles warmed up or because they were the better team?....hmmmm :raised_ey


----------



## BIG Q

zagsfan20 said:


> Since you think that I'm attacking you personally, I will apologize and try and soften it up a bit....


"You are a good man, Charlie Brown!"

Lucy


----------



## BIG Q

ChrisWoj said:


> Ever heard of Credentials? Of course, you aren't going to believe me because you're against me, but three years of physiology courses gives me some insight into how the human body works.
> 
> Have you ever heard of DOMS? Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness. Within 24 hours of competing at a high physical level, this is what sets in. Generally within two to three days it dies off completely. But it is caused by tiny tears in the muscles that are brought on by hgih levels of physical exertion.
> 
> The onset of this is proven by the way the Pistons were able to pick up their game later. Warmer muscles are more flexible, thusly when they're further into the game they are likely to play at a higher level than they did early on.
> 
> Do you now understand what is and what is not scientific fact?
> 
> 
> -Chris.


No disrespect Chriswoj, I have not read any of your running commentary with Zagsfan except for the opening line or two. The disappointing thing about the internet is that anybody can claim to be anything or to know everything. I learned this once arguing that I used to wrestle in college, under went the same micro-fracture surgery that Zach Randolph under went, and thought he would recover 100% given his age and extent of damage. I lost of course, because I live in Arizona and was argunig with a chap living in Bristol, CN. Without my med records I was just talking out my *** to him. 

My point is: nobody will ever know if you are Zagsfan is right/wrong. It is useless to argue in my experience. But, welcome to the Blazers board. Your arguments have been well thought out, and you have been respectful to the home team. To that I applaude you, but internet pissing contests go no where fast and I am positive from your posting style that you have many more worth while endeavours than trying to piss up a rope. :cheers:


----------



## Dan

in answer to the logo inquiry, it used to be straight up and down, and not slanted.

























they switched the colors back recently to match the old/original logo, because they had switched it in like 92 or something.


----------



## BIG Q

Hap said:


> in answer to the logo inquiry, it used to be straight up and down, and not slanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they switched the colors back recently to match the old/original logo, because they had switched it in like 92 or something.


Call me old school, but the original is the best!!


----------



## ChrisWoj

zagsfan20 said:


> This is all true, but after "eccentric and unaccustomed" exercise...Which I don't think falls into the same category as guys who have worked the same kind of muscles their entire life playing basketball....
> 
> My buddy played in AAU basketball games where they would play double headers on back to back days on the weekends...Sure, he was sore, but his team ended up winning the tournament and he started 3 of the 4 games....
> 
> 
> 
> So is this logic still work the same when a team comes back from a deficit in the final quarter on a couple days rest....?
> 
> Did the Pistons come back and beat the Spurs the night before because their muscles warmed up or because they were the better team?....hmmmm :raised_ey


Eccentric and unaccustomed does not necessarily mean something they have or have not done on a regular basis for their entire lives, it can also stand for extreme muscular exertion, along the lines of a professional level basketball game. That is why DOMS is so common. Lifting weights is not natural, basketball is not natural, throwing a baseball, tackling a running back... well maybe tackling a running back (seeing as how jumping out at a gazelle was one of the earliest forms of hunting), but still... it doesn't matter that you've done it your entire life if it is something that falls outside the bounds of natural human evolutionary experience.

An example from your own background would be throwing a baseball. A curveball is hardly natural, thus explaining why so many pitchers end up needing surgeries for injured arms. They've done this their entire lives, but it still causes them pain and potential injury every time out... at the least a case of DOMS. Despite their having done it their entire lives.


-Chris.


----------



## Dan

BIG Q said:


> Call me old school, but the original is the best!!


I agree, altho I like the points on the current one.

best uniform was the first one. best logo was the first one (with points)..


----------



## SheedSoNasty

--


----------



## SheedSoNasty

ChrisWoj said:


> Do you now understand what is and what is not scientific fact?
> 
> 
> -Chris.


Get over yourself Mr. Sliced Bread.


----------



## Dan

Hap said:


> I agree, altho I like the points on the current one.
> 
> best uniform was the first one. best logo was the first one (with points)..


----------



## BlazerCaravan

It seems to me that the Pistons played at the same level throughout the entire game, and it was the Blazers who began making mistakes later on. There's nothing to suggest (low FG%, too many turnovers, missed freethrows, etc.) that the Pistons were suffering from overexertion or exhaustion. Biology may say the Pistons were tired, or suffering from aches and pains connected with playing the night before, but the game's play says to me that the Pistons played a measured, confident game, and the Blazers, while they started out WHITE HOT, made mistakes down the stretch. Zach and Miles went ice cold in the fourth, and the Pistons kept on doing what they'd done the entire game: capitalize on mistakes (16 points on 16 TOs). As we made more mistakes, their deficit decresed, and became a lead which they were able to maintain until the end of the game.

As a long-time student of watching basketball, that's what I saw. Slow and steady winning the race.


----------



## Iwatas

ChrisWoj said:


> Lifting weights is not natural, basketball is not natural, throwing a baseball, tackling a running back... well maybe tackling a running back (seeing as how jumping out at a gazelle was one of the earliest forms of hunting), but still... <snip>
> 
> <snip>A curveball is hardly natural, thus explaining why so many pitchers end up needing surgeries for injured arms.


I hate to pile on a new poster, but this is nutty. It makes absolutely no difference whether or not a motion is "natural" to explain injury. Running is "natural", yet there are plenty of running injuries. The fact is, professional atheles (basketball, soccer, ice skating, you name it), no matter *what* physical act they are doing, are pushing the envelope of what the human body can achieve. Injury is inevitable. 

And the reference to hunting gazelles... please. How do you know that primitive man jumped on gazelles? It seems like a pretty stupid way to ground a wild animal. And don't tell me that we know they did it because cave art shows that they did... people have always told tall tales. Why would they bother to draw pictures of stuff that was NOT impressive?

If "natural" somehow means "good" or "safe", then try some tomato leaves with your salad and call me in the morning.

iWatas


----------



## ChrisWoj

Iwatas said:


> I hate to pile on a new poster, but this is nutty. It makes absolutely no difference whether or not a motion is "natural" to explain injury. Running is "natural", yet there are plenty of running injuries. The fact is, professional atheles (basketball, soccer, ice skating, you name it), no matter *what* physical act they are doing, are pushing the envelope of what the human body can achieve. Injury is inevitable.
> 
> And the reference to hunting gazelles... please. How do you know that primitive man jumped on gazelles? It seems like a pretty stupid way to ground a wild animal. And don't tell me that we know they did it because cave art shows that they did... people have always told tall tales. Why would they bother to draw pictures of stuff that was NOT impressive?
> 
> If "natural" somehow means "good" or "safe", then try some tomato leaves with your salad and call me in the morning.
> 
> iWatas


a) The Gazelle's thing was something I've read in ancient history books, I don't take credit for that comment... it was mostly meant to be a little humorous. It isn't like I'm angry at Zags and the others here, I'm still here to have fun and talk about basketball.

b) Running sports aren't natural. Long distance running is too much for most men, myself included. I ended up with Patella Femoral Pain Syndrome from it. Running a lot wears away at the knees prematurely and causes injury.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

BlazerCaravan said:


> It seems to me that the Pistons played at the same level throughout the entire game, and it was the Blazers who began making mistakes later on. There's nothing to suggest (low FG%, too many turnovers, missed freethrows, etc.) that the Pistons were suffering from overexertion or exhaustion. Biology may say the Pistons were tired, or suffering from aches and pains connected with playing the night before, but the game's play says to me that the Pistons played a measured, confident game, and the Blazers, while they started out WHITE HOT, made mistakes down the stretch. Zach and Miles went ice cold in the fourth, and the Pistons kept on doing what they'd done the entire game: capitalize on mistakes (16 points on 16 TOs). As we made more mistakes, their deficit decresed, and became a lead which they were able to maintain until the end of the game.
> 
> As a long-time student of watching basketball, that's what I saw. Slow and steady winning the race.


This is really the type of argument that I can't go against and I'd be able to see the sense in... Although I still say the Blazers played admirably throughout.


----------



## Iwatas

ChrisWoj said:


> a)
> b) Running sports aren't natural.


This is circular. You say that running sports are not natural because they cause injury. So you define injuries by unnatural activity? By this definition, anything which causes injury is unnatural, 'cept doing absolutely nothing -- which leads to early death, though thankfully not through injury. Of course, death *is* natural. With death, you avoid all those nasty things that happen as a result of sports and exercise. :biggrin: 

iWatas


----------



## ChrisWoj

Iwatas said:


> This is circular. You say that running sports are not natural because they cause injury. So you define injuries by unnatural activity? By this definition, anything which causes injury is unnatural, 'cept doing absolutely nothing -- which leads to early death, though thankfully not through injury. Of course, death *is* natural. With death, you avoid all those nasty things that happen as a result of sports and exercise. :biggrin:
> 
> iWatas


I say running sports. Not running in general. Running extreme distances causes incredible amounts of wear and tear. Basically, what you're trying to do is throw me for a loop using semantics rather than simply reading the facts, maybe doing a little research to make sure I'm correct (which I'm fairly certain I am, as I have done the research), and then either agreeing or disagreeing intellectually.


-Chris.


----------



## barfo

ChrisWoj said:


> seeing as how jumping out at a gazelle was one of the earliest forms of hunting





Iwatas said:


> And the reference to hunting gazelles... please. How do you know that primitive man jumped on gazelles?


Oh dear, it seems we've had a misunderstanding. Let me try to clear it up.

ChrisWoj didn't say primitive man jumped on gazelles. He said they jumped out at gazelles. Here's how it worked. Primitive man would put on a costume designed to frighten gazelles and he'd go to where the gazelles gathered at the water hole. Then he'd jump out at them and yell "boo!". The gazelles would titter and pretend to faint from fright. Primitive man, who hadn't yet heard of fair play, would then slit their throats.

And this is how we came to celebrate the Gazelloween holiday.

barfo


----------



## ChrisWoj

barfo said:


> Oh dear, it seems we've had a misunderstanding. Let me try to clear it up.
> 
> ChrisWoj didn't say primitive man jumped on gazelles. He said they jumped out at gazelles. Here's how it worked. Primitive man would put on a costume designed to frighten gazelles and he'd go to where the gazelles gathered at the water hole. Then he'd jump out at them and yell "boo!". The gazelles would titter and pretend to faint from fright. Primitive man, who hadn't yet heard of fair play, would then slit their throats.
> 
> And this is how we came to celebrate the Gazelloween holiday.
> 
> barfo


lmao... that's ****ing awesome.

I did mean jumping out from the tall grass to cause stampedes, thusly sending them right into the other primitive pre-tool man (i am of course talking pre-****-sapien)... err... I'm getting off topic. 

Either way... that was hilarious. Repped.


----------

